# SRAM S350 crankset?



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a '11 Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact Rival on order for early November and it is equipped with the SRAM S350 crankset..I believe it uses the GXP BB.

Is anybody familiar with that crank? Would it be better for me to upgrade the crank right away to a Rival/Force?

Reason for asking is if I do upgrade right away, the LBS would be willing to waive the installation.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The S350 is an alloy non-series crank. It uses the same chainrings as the Rival/Force, but isn't carbon, so its heavier. You will not see any performance increase.

Ride it till it dies.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> The S350 is an alloy non-series crank. It uses the same chainrings as the Rival/Force, but isn't carbon, so its heavier. You will not see any performance increase.
> 
> Ride it till it dies.


Awesome! Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------

